# Raleigh NC, Indoor Omni directional Antenna Recommendations?



## byron2008 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm looking to get good indoor antenna to pick up HD and digital channels for a 32" Samsung LNS3251DX/X tv. Samsung advised me to get something with an omni-directional + amplifier.

Please share any and all advice. I'd really like to avoid having something outside.

Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

A lot depends on where you are located in Raleigh and what stuff is in between you and the towers.

I have two Dish receivers, for example, in North Raleigh.

In my main room I need a directional pointed at the Clayton antenna farm + another (omni or directional) pointed for PBS out of Chapel Hill.

In my bedroom, however, with a small omni 1/4-wave I'm getting pretty good signal on everything except for channel 40.

I can't completely explain the difference just a few feet and on the other side of one wall in my house.. but my antenna needs are clearly different just in that small amount of movement.

I always recommend buying from places like Radio Shack, because they have a liberal return policy that allows you to try a few different kinds of antennas until you find one (or a combination) that works.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, big difference as to where in Raleigh you are. Can you give us an idea?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'd recommend you head over to here -

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=147473

and include the plot from www.tvfool.com for your exact address.


----------



## byron2008 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for helping pass along advice to find a decent indoor antenna for our Samsung tv. Looking to buy something soon.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The best indoor antenna is a small antenna mounted outdoors.


----------

